# Generator Hook-up to House



## awac45 (Oct 17, 2020)

I'm looking for some advice on providing generator power to two separate breaker panels. I'd hoped to use an interlock on each panel but one is a main lug panel. I have the following electrical service set-up: Uility meter feeds a 100A service disconnect and a 200A service disconnect. The 100A disconnect feeds into a basement breaker box (with 100A breaker). The 200A service disconnect feeds a main lug breaker panel on the main floor. In a power out situation I would like to be able to use select circuits from each panel. For instance the 100A panel now runs a freezer and furnace downstairs while the 200A main floor panel runs a refrigerator. I'm not great at explaining things so this might be as clear as mud. Attached is a pic of the current system. Any ideas or suggestions are appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

In your case a Generlink would work best. It gets easily installed inline with your electric meter. It will safely feed both your panels.



Transfer Switch | Global Power Products


----------



## awac45 (Oct 17, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> In your case a Generlink would work best. It gets easily installed inline with your electric meter. It will safely feed both your panels.
> 
> 
> 
> Transfer Switch | Global Power Products


Thank you, drmerdp. I'll look into this. Does the utility company install this?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

awac45 said:


> Thank you, drmerdp. I'll look into this. Does the utility company install this?


did you see now the new generlink has blue tooth?
click here for the generlink site
in most areas yes the utility company has to come out.
the unseal the meter, now if they want to be a pain they could have you get an electrician to be there as well to push in the generlink and do the base ring.
they still have to ring the generink to the meter.

call the utility company's field tech's first and make sure they do not have an issue with one!!
some areas of the country they do not allow them for some reason.
get the higher priced 40 amp version with surge protection.
yea they are more money but they work well!!
click here for the generlink page


----------



## awac45 (Oct 17, 2020)

iowagold said:


> did you see now the new generlink has blue tooth?
> click here for the generlink site
> in most areas yes the utility company has to come out.
> the unseal the meter, now if they want to be a pain they could have you get an electrician to be there as well to push in the generlink and do the base ring.
> ...


Thank you, iowagold. I checked the site and it seems like that would be good solution. I didn't see any manufacturer reps listed for my area (NW missouri). I'll have to check with utility to see if they even consider such a thing.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

@awac45 phone their office at: 800-886-3837 to verify your power providers guidelines. Once you confirm your utility supports installing GenerLink (I'm still surprised that all utilities don't embrace them), you can also order through Home Depot...





GenerLink - Transfer Switches - Generator Parts - The Home Depot


Get free shipping on qualified GenerLink Transfer Switches products or Buy Online Pick Up in Store today in the Outdoors Department.



www.homedepot.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

that might be the best place in ne mo!
home depot.
they have a good online order system during these lock down times.

yea it is tricky on some utility companies of what they will allow.
they are sooo afraid of diversion of power meters...
most of that is going away with the new smart meters as they can tell what is going on.

I would also think on doing one disconnect switch breaker at the meter as a master panel breaker...
then do the manual interlock at that switch with a 50 amp inlet..
but that is just me..
I prefer a manual switch over during storms as well as ice events.
that eliminates the spikes after the switch over if the crews try to re connect on a bad line that still has issues.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

iowagold said:


> I prefer a manual switch over during storms as well as ice events.


One of the nice things about the GenerLink is that it stays switched to the generator as long as power is being generated. A green LED comes on to let you know that the utility is back. Then when you pull the plug off the GenerLink, it switches back to the utility.


----------



## awac45 (Oct 17, 2020)

iowagold said:


> that might be the best place in ne mo!
> home depot.
> they have a good online order system during these lock down times.
> 
> ...


Thanks again, iowagold. I'll give the utility a call tomorrow. In the mean time I've been hashing over whether to relocate a couple of 20A, 120v circuits on my basement panel back to my upstairs 200A panel to eliminate one part of this dilemma. I'd then (I think) be focused on feeding one panel vs two. I'm also looking to see if I can then put a 200A feed through panel between the service disconnect and the 200A panel. It would have a 50A breaker being fed from the gen and I'd have a spot for an interlock..


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

sounds like a plan!
click here for the generator connection page
lots of ideas on that set of pages.
yup over kill the new gen inlet run!
6-4 gauge wire is nice.
and i like the marinco twist locks for the 50 amp.


----------



## awac45 (Oct 17, 2020)

iowagold said:


> sounds like a plan!
> click here for the generator connection page
> lots of ideas on that set of pages.
> yup over kill the new gen inlet run!
> ...


Well the util company put the kabash to generlink so I'll just move on to plan B or C. That gen conn page you listed does looks interesting. I'll have to check that one out more in depth. Thank you for the info!


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea i do not know the exact issue with the generlink and the utility companies...
most do not want any user computer gear next to their smart meter.
they are thinking the rfi tx from the smart meter and the generlink will not get along.

the generlink is a cool piece of kit for sure.

yea a basic interlock would be my solution choice.

besure to re fresh your browser every time you visit pages over there at poustusa. they change hourly.
pm me here any time if you need help!


----------

